# Warm Weather Week 52 - Phoenix or Palm Desert



## SunandFun83 (Nov 11, 2014)

We are looking for a one bedroom master villa in Phoenix or Palm Desert starting the weekend of December 26th.  We are familiar with the Marriott's Canyon Villas, Desert Springs Villas, and Shadow Ridge.  Also the Westin Kierland and Westin in Palm Springs.  

Let me know if your plans change and you need to unload a week 52 with warm weather.

Thanks,


----------



## Joannelitt2 (Nov 12, 2014)

*Warm weather*

I can get you a one bedroom Mesa suite @sedona summit from jan1-8

Or
A one bedroom at desert isle of Palm springs jan2-9
700 for the week


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 12, 2014)

Joannelitt2 said:


> I can get you a one bedroom Mesa suite @sedona summit from jan1-8
> 
> Or
> A one bedroom at desert isle of Palm springs jan2-9



For $100 per night or less?  That is the price limit on this forum - please post price.


----------



## patty5ia (Nov 14, 2014)

I have a premium one bedroom villa at Sheraton Desert Oasis that I can't use.  Sat to Sat.  Pm me. $700 for the week.


----------



## SunandFun83 (Nov 17, 2014)

*Just week 52 please*

Thanks for posting here.  We are just looking for week 52.  Patty's SDO week would have been perfect, but, I was away from the computer for a golf day and a travel day.

Still looking for 1BR master in Phoenix or Palm Desert for week 52.


----------

